# Bouvier puppy from 6 months to 7



## Benjamin Maulis (May 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

He's a little young for pulling weights. You want the growth plates closed. Otherwise, VERY cute.


Terrasita
who also has a carting bouv when get out and hitch her to it.


----------

